# Abstand von Reihenklemmen mit unterschiedlichen Potentialen



## ralf11 (13 September 2010)

Hallo,

bin gerade dabei einen Schaltschrank zu planen. Kann ich bei den Reihenklemmen die Potentiale mischen (230V AC und 24V DC) oder muss man die Klemmen gruppieren und einen Abstand dazwischen einhalten?

Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## ralf11 (15 September 2010)

Ich benötige keine ausführlich, mit Normen begründete Antwort! Mir reicht es zu wissen, wie es üblicherweise gemacht wird.

Ich sage das deshalb, weil dieses Thema schon von über 100 Personen gelesen wurde, aber dennoch unbeantwortet blieb.

Ralf


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (15 September 2010)

ralf11 schrieb:


> Ich benötige keine ausführlich, mit Normen begründete Antwort! Mir reicht es zu wissen, wie es üblicherweise gemacht wird.
> 
> Ich sage das deshalb, weil dieses Thema schon von über 100 Personen gelesen wurde, aber dennoch unbeantwortet blieb.
> 
> Ralf



Wenn du schon einen Schaltschrank planst, solltest du doch auch wissen was du da tust...
Das was mir jetzt dazu einfällt:
Ja, du darfst das m.w. auch mischen, aber ganz ehrlich:
Das macht in der praxis keim mensch so!
Üblich ist also:
Klemmen mit "Last" (Motoren...400V)
Klemmen mit 230V /Schalter, Taster, Sensoren...)
Klemmen mit 24V /Sensoren, aktoren...)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## ExGuide (15 September 2010)

ralf11 schrieb:


> Ich benötige keine ausführlich, mit Normen begründete Antwort! Mir reicht es zu wissen, wie es üblicherweise gemacht wird.
> 
> Ich sage das deshalb, weil dieses Thema schon von über 100 Personen gelesen wurde, aber dennoch unbeantwortet blieb.



Ich würde sagen, die Frage kann man nicht in wenigen Sätzen beantworten, dazu sind zu viele Dinge unbekannt. 
- Nennspannung der Hauptstromkreise und die Netzform
- PELV, SELV,??
- Hältst Du die geforderten Abschaltzeiten an den Sicherungen ein oder musst Du einen zusätzlichen Potentialausgleich verlegen?
- Sind die Kleinspannungsstromkreise so verlegt, dass auch die Sicherungen auslösen? Brandgefahr ab 50, rsp. 75 W...
- Klemmentypen, Luft- und Kriechstrecken hier?

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei verschiedenen Klemmen sogar funktioniert, aber in der Praxis sehe ich so etwas nur seeeehr selten, wie Timo schon geschrieben hat. Und das bedeutet fast immer eine Einzelprüfung - die dann häufig in die Hose geht.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (15 September 2010)

ralf11 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin gerade dabei einen Schaltschrank zu planen. Kann ich bei den Reihenklemmen die Potentiale mischen (230V AC und 24V DC) oder muss man die Klemmen gruppieren und einen Abstand dazwischen einhalten?
> 
> Danke für die Antwort!



wir teilen es so:
 - Klemmleiste mit 400/230 V für Lastabgänge (wenn über FI Schutzschalter, somit andere N's dann ne Zweite seperate Klemmleiste

- Steuerspannung 230 V AC

- Steuerspannung 24 V DC

- Steuerspannung 24 V AC

- analoge

- eigene Klemmleisten für anSTEUERUNG Frequenzumrichter

Wobei wir dann bei den 24 V schon oft mischen. Beispielsweise wird eine motorische Brandschutzklappe über 24V AC gefahren, die Endlagenschalter aber mit 24V DC auf einen SPS Eingang

Anderes Beispiel. Wechselstrom-Umwälzpumpe mit einem Störmeldekontakt.
Da ziehen wir dann  z.B. ein NYM-J 5x1,5 hin und über die 2 freien Ader dann noch mal das 230V Sicherungspotential (also nicht übers Schütz), dann über den Meldekontakt auf ein 230V Koppelrelais. Also alles an der Lastklemmleiste. Das Koppelrelais dann wieder mit 24V auf die SPS


Und Abstand dazwischen? Ja mann muss eh immer Klemmen nachsetzen 
Wir verteilen die immer so über Hutprofilschienen. 5cm Luft würde ich - aus der Praxis - als Mindestabstand sehen. Auch die 10x3 Cu Schiene von den N-Trennklemmen bitte gleich ein paar CM länger lassen!


----------



## ralf11 (17 September 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Dann werde ich das auch genauso machen und die Klemmen nach Potential Gruppieren. Und wie ThorstenD2 es schon gesagt hat, der Abstand zwischen den Klemmen kommt ja schon durch die Reserve zu stande!

Danke
Ralf


----------

